# Anyone else in Utah?



## ccssk8ter11 (Dec 3, 2008)

I was just thinking it would be cool to have some kind of local meet like we do on other forums, and go shoot or something, is there even enough people on here from northern utah?
Anyone intersted?


----------



## twocolor (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey, just found this one!  Like I mentioned in another post, I live in Brigham!  Big Bully comes down this way sometimes, we've tried to meet up a few times, and had different issues come up.  Never ended up happening.  I think it'd be awesome to meet up every so often and do shoots.  Explore places to do shoots etc.  PM me if you ever decide to do one!


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Jan 12, 2009)

Haha k i'm down, lets see if we can get a few more people interested and we can do it.


----------



## Sydkid (Jan 20, 2009)

Count me in.  I'm in Clearfield.  I'd love to learn from you guys.  What do you prefer to shoot?  I love landscape/nature mostly.


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Jan 20, 2009)

i like to shoot anything!


----------



## Curiosity Cosby (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey I'm from Layton. Always down for a good shoot. Lately I like to pick a subject or style or something I haven't tried before and just see what kind of shots I can get out of it


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Jan 30, 2009)

lets get a few more people and pick a date to do it


----------



## Curiosity Cosby (Jan 30, 2009)

Sounds good to me, I may not be available for the next week and a half or so, sadly.


----------



## Doonagoowin (May 31, 2009)

I've been looking for a post like this... even though it's a bit late. Thought I'd post up anyways.

I'm pretty far away from you guys, like 30 minutes south of Salt Lake. Near the Draper/Sandy area.

I'm completely new, and I just take a few snaps here and there, especially when I read up on new things and want to try it out... Although, I still don't know much, if anything.

If you guys decide to head downtown or somewhere south of you guys, let me know. I might be able to meet up with you guys. And definitely could learn a few things or two from you guys.


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Jun 4, 2009)

Doonagoowin said:


> I've been looking for a post like this... even though it's a bit late. Thought I'd post up anyways.
> 
> I'm pretty far away from you guys, like 30 minutes south of Salt Lake. Near the Draper/Sandy area.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah there is lots of cool places to shoot around salt lake, maybe we could meet up down there somewhere.


----------



## KCW PHOTOGRAPHY (Feb 9, 2011)

Just came across this, Do any of you by chance still meet up? I am down in Orem but drive to SLC all the time


----------



## rambler (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, you could do what I have done and that is go to a website called "meetup" and post your zip code and interest, and you might come up with a group of folks near you that go to a certain site to take pictures on a specific date. 
Even if you do not join the group, they list places near-by that you might not have thought about to photograph. 

For example, I found out about a group (five so far) who are going to an Audubon Sanctuary near me on a future week-end in February.


----------

